# Aurora Borealis chasing trip. Fellow travellers sought



## TeeVeeDee (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi folks,

I thought I'd post up here regarding a photography/ adventure holiday I'm in the process of organising, and wonder if such a trip would appeal to any of you fine folk. 

Ill start by introducing myself.  I'm Thomas, a 23-year old, a Scottish born stage technician living in London.  I've been taking pictures for about a year on my Lumix G3, and enjoy it more every time I go out with it round my neck.

Together with Holly, a fellow amateur photographer I met purely by chance through a travel forum, we are looking to organise a trip to Northern Europe, likely Iceland or Norway, with the idea of photographing the Aurora Borealis. We both agree that the package photography holidays to that region are expensive, and so are in search of like-minded travellers/photogs to not only share the cost of travelling, but also what we hope will be an unforgettable experience.

We're not looking to put a huge group together, but if the sound of this trip tickles your fancy, then please feel free to contact me.


----------

